
Innaptics: See what people do in your app with visual screen flows and heatmaps - thecupisblue
http://inapptics.com/?ref=hackernews
======
thecupisblue
Heard about this pre-launch, now it's finally out. Pretty amazing, it's a
whole new way of looking at mobile analytics and showing you what your users
do in your mobile app, way better than anything on the market IMO.

------
tinus_hn
Your customers will love having they mouse movements tracked every second of
the day!

